# spray flex? does it work or not



## mritter12 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thinking about using spray flex to prepare for an upcoming show. Any feedback out there on this product? Does it work or not cause this stuff is expensive. Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2006)

_And remember, my friend, like all the revolutionary SprayFlex formulas, these benefits are directly linked to the ingredients in EXTREME TEST in proven, homeopathic medical literature that is cited by the United States Federal Government. Again, no slick sales pitch, no BS???just proven ingredients with proven amazing benefits._



so, what in the hell is in this stuff????


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2006)

I have never heard of the stuff.....but I am going to go out on a limb and say its total BULLSHIT.

Thats like saying I want a bottle of spray abs....or spray 20" bi's.....or spray wheels......I think you get the point.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2006)

I could not find the ingredients.


----------



## drbenroth (Jul 1, 2006)

absolute bullshit
"The Stack Contains The Highest-Quality, PROVEN Ingredients"
yeah...such as????
if they dont even tell you what you are buying, why would you want to buy it.
i can buy "ingredients" from the cake shop.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2006)

exactly.


----------



## topolo (Jul 1, 2006)

I think it looks very promising


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I think it looks very promising



cool, test it out and report back.


----------



## topolo (Jul 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> cool, test it out and report back.



okay, wait here.....


----------

